# New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt!



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

The guys and I have been taking a look at some of the common concerns that some of us have when integrating Megasquirt into our cars. One of the first that we looked at and overcame was the coolant sensor adaptor that we have manufactured. That’s really nothing new, as a few other’s have done the same thing (Although, I am somewhat partial to our design….no surprise there







). 
Even more pressing, it looks as though some of us would like to have a more water resistant (not water tight) relay solution to possibly mount in a rain tray. Etc. What’s the fix? Well, seeing as how the typical MS relay board has no provision for a lid, I have designed a new relay board that incorporates a case with a lid, and ELIMINATES the $65-ish relay cable. What’s more? It is roughly the size of a pack of 100’s cigarettes! Take a peek at the “Alpha” board:








Again, the Beta boards are in. The Beta version remote mounts the DB37 cable which will be on an as-yet-to-be-determined length pigtail (again, eliminating the relay cable), and your wiring harness will exit via a grommet on the case. Here is a comparison:








Original style……….








Ours








Side by side


























_Modified by iThread at 4:23 PM 5-30-2007_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*

lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (ValveCoverGasket)*

Thanks for the love! I knew I could count on you!


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*

send one to me , and ill take some better pics


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (golf198v3.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf198v3.0* »_send one to me , and ill take some better pics









FOCUS MAN!!, !FOCUS!!! <-------- Isn't that what you said last time?


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_
FOCUS MAN!!, !FOCUS!!! <-------- Isn't that what you said last time?









yepp


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (golf198v3.0)*

Well, fortunately, I am able to keep myself well fed by means of my day job....not photography!















Anywho, I am suprised that with as much banter as I have seen about guys wanting to mount a Relay board in spots in the engine bay, there isn't more convo. on this.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*

looks nice and tidy, excellent work fellas


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_Well, fortunately, I am able to keep myself well fed by means of my day job....not photography!















Anywho, I am suprised that with as much banter as I have seen about guys wanting to mount a Relay board in spots in the engine bay, there isn't more convo. on this.

aka
pedaling swedish tanks


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_looks nice and tidy, excellent work fellas









Thanks for that, spread the word.......
and yes, i am a Swedish tank peddler (Volvo master salesman), I am MUCH better at that than taking pictures!.......I'll get better.....The first Beta board should be assembled this evening, staytuned for installed pictures before long!


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_
Thanks for that, spread the word.......
and yes, i am a Swedish tank peddler (Volvo master salesman), I am MUCH better at that than taking pictures!.......I'll get better.....The first Beta board should be assembled this evening, staytuned for installed pictures before long!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (golf198v3.0)*

Very nicely done. Looking forward to seeing this installed.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (frechem)*

Thanks! Should be intalled this week.....
Tell me, what do you think of kevinmacd?







Just kidding. Anyway, because of the components used on the beta version, it looks visually smaller. I will get you a GOOD picture later (i.e.: taken by somebody else http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_Thanks! Should be intalled this week.....
Tell me, what do you think of kevinmacd?







Just kidding. Anyway, because of the components used on the beta version, it looks visually smaller. I will get you a GOOD picture later (i.e.: taken by somebody else http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_Tell me, what do you think of kevinmacd?









Lets just say he is a major piece of sh*t. It's best to steer clear of him.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (frechem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frechem* »_
Lets just say he is a major piece of sh*t. It's best to steer clear of him.

I couldn't help myself!







OK OK Back on topic.........


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*

gimme gimme!


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (golf198v3.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf198v3.0* »_gimme gimme!









Dittoo, what's the eta diggi? My coupe's screaming for life.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (secondgen)*

there comin' there comin'


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*

updates?


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (golf198v3.0)*

Yup, I will have some new info. to share begining of the week......


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*

Wooo, that is SLIIIIICK. 
I want one. 
You guys rock!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_Yup, I will have some new info. to share begining of the week......

weeeellllll....?


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
weeeellllll....?


















maybe itll be @ my doorstop soon


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (golf198v3.0)*

Wellll....
Not quite the news I was hoping to give. Kevin (My partner in crime, and chief mastermind of this deal) has suffered a setback in the form of his sister being in ICU (aneurysm). He mentioned that they will be shipped soon, just not today......... Sorry in advance for this








In other news, we have the final design (Theta?) finished, and we have what we think will be an appropriate enclosure for it to fit into. Think "size of an Atari cartridge" and 1" tall. Basically, the final iteration will be wider, but shorter in length than the above. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_Wellll....
Not quite the news I was hoping to give. Kevin (My partner in crime, and chief mastermind of this deal) has suffered a setback in the form of his sister being in ICU (aneurysm). He mentioned that they will be shipped soon, just not today......... Sorry in advance for this








In other news, we have the final design (Theta?) finished, and we have what we think will be an appropriate enclosure for it to fit into. Think "size of an Atari cartridge" and 1" tall. Basically, the final iteration will be wider, but shorter in length than the above. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats a good enough reason for me . Best wishes to His Sister and His family.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (golf198v3.0)*

Thanks for understanding! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_Wellll....
Not quite the news I was hoping to give. Kevin (My partner in crime, and chief mastermind of this deal) has suffered a setback in the form of his sister being in ICU (aneurysm). He mentioned that they will be shipped soon, just not today......... Sorry in advance for this








In other news, we have the final design (Theta?) finished, and we have what we think will be an appropriate enclosure for it to fit into. Think "size of an Atari cartridge" and 1" tall. Basically, the final iteration will be wider, but shorter in length than the above. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

whats an atari??








old man... haha
jk. give my regards to kevin, tell him his stuff ships on friday


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (16vDigiGti)*

received. Posted on B~R.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*


----------



## Ironzey (May 17, 2002)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (golf198v3.0)*

Any new word on theses yet?


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Ironzey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ironzey* »_Any new word on theses yet?

beta testing.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (golf198v3.0)*

I want one, any idea when these might be available?


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (golf198v3.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf198v3.0* »_
beta testing.









Yeah...thanks golf198v3.0 and secondgen for helping us work out any potential issues with the box. 
b5in: Thanks for the PM!....PM replied.
We have decided on the enclosure for the 3rd (and final) iteration. The config. pictured at the top of this thread has been changed dramatically to allow for the different pinout's (for example: if you have a Patatron MS unit). We will, in the end, make it more user-friendly and user-modifiable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_
Yeah...thanks golf198v3.0 and secondgen for helping us work out any potential issues with the box. 
b5in: Thanks for the PM!....PM replied.
We have decided on the enclosure for the 3rd (and final) iteration. The config. pictured at the top of this thread has been changed dramatically to allow for the different pinout's (for example: if you have a Patatron MS unit). We will, in the end, make it more user-friendly and user-modifiable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

my findings so far have been posted on BlitzR


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (golf198v3.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf198v3.0* »_
my findings so far have been posted on BlitzR

Saw 'em, again, thanks! Kev, and I have been in constant convo. to make sure that the final version meets as many needs as needs as possible!


----------



## MBRACKLIFFE (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*

Whats the status on these..? Any progress..? I am looking to pick one up for my MS install this summer.


----------



## shadylurker (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (MBRACKLIFFE)*

yea ill take one too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (MBRACKLIFFE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MBRACKLIFFE* »_Whats the status on these..? Any progress..? I am looking to pick one up for my MS install this summer.

.


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (wantacad)*

Updates tomorrow


----------



## ovrkild (May 7, 2006)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Wraith04)*

im gonna hold on buying my relay board. and wait for these to come out instead. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ovrkild at 7:13 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (ovrkild)*

Currently, the latest is that the final version is done, but I have yet to order any PCB's for general consumption. This had been back-burnered for a while due to family/life issues beyond my control. I can and will get to ordering a batch of PCB's for a pending order. The turn-around time will be in the range of 4wks. Who's in?


----------



## MBRACKLIFFE (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*

Thanks for the update.... I will take one, just IM me when they are ready or post it up here.
Thanks


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_Currently, the latest is that the final version is done, but I have yet to order any PCB's for general consumption. This had been back-burnered for a while due to family/life issues beyond my control. I can and will get to ordering a batch of PCB's for a pending order. The turn-around time will be in the range of 4wks. Who's in?

In...but you knew that.


----------



## Fahrvergnugen (May 1, 2002)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (secondgen)*

I am in, PM me the price plz.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Fahrvergnugen)*

PM Sent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 83Coupe (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*

Remember me when it's ready http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (83Coupe)*

any more updates? If there's a price on them already feel free to PM me.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (wantacad)*








new box I have no idea

Beta box has been running hassle free in the daily for the months I've had it.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*

I wish this was available or I knew about this when I wired my Megasquirt! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_I wish this was available or I knew about this when I wired my Megasquirt! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Heck I'd like to buy one now.


----------



## 8mann (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (wantacad)*

I am in need of a relay board for my soon to be installed Megasquirt. Is this board available yet, or should I just go with the original one???


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (8mann)*

Ok, now....once and for all, they are officially on their way. Sorry guys, life got in the way of this one! Newborn, Christmas, blah blah blah. Few week turnaround at this point before I have my boards in my hands. Those who have already PM'd me will be notified as soon as they are here. You have NOT been forgotten. Upon arrival of the boards, I will show pics of a completed one, and offer you the opportunity to "see" one before you commit to your board.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*

Would I be able to use this relay board if I have launch control and a distributerless setup? What I mean is, are the other pins not normally used simply passed through to a terminal, or do I need to make a custom cable with 2 pins that dont' goto the relay board?


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_Would I be able to use this relay board if I have launch control and a distributerless setup? What I mean is, are the other pins not normally used simply passed through to a terminal, or do I need to make a custom cable with 2 pins that dont' goto the relay board?

The new relay box will have terminal strips for both the ecu side , and engine bay side of the relay box.
Does that answer your question?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (TehLonz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TehLonz* »_
The new relay box will have terminal strips for both the ecu side , and engine bay side of the relay box.
Does that answer your question?

Yes, thank you.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (WhiteG60)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , no problem.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (TehLonz)*

Boards have arrived!


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*

Final dimensions in inches (including the enclosure):
4 3/8" x 3" x 1"
http://i116.photobucket.com/al...6.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/al...7.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/al...D.jpg
As a matter of convenience, you can pass extra features (such as launch control, etc.) through the center of the enclosure.

_Modified by Diggatron at 12:18 PM 1-31-2008_


_Modified by Diggatron at 12:19 PM 1-31-2008_


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*

I'll help.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (TehLonz)*

Thanks! Yours will be on its way soon........


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*

Looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (secondgen)*

yours is coming as well, sir. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 91turbo (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*

im sent..


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (91turbo)*

you too!


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

are you of any relation to Patatron? your names are so similar...

























(DISCLAIMER: Diggatron is in no way affiliated with Patacon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (16vDigiGti)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Diggatron


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

MUCH nicer cosmetically than the larger units..


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Thanks, Ralley. That means a lot to me coming form you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I know that you are not a big fan of Relay Boards in general.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

hey even if i find them pointless for my useage, doesnt mean someone else wont need it


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

I wish these were available when I did my install. I'll be sending a few guys to you for the relay box if they finally get of their @$$ and do Megasquirt.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

Thanks, bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

Here is the official tech write-up on the product....all glossy like! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.box.net/shared/w6aeo6uko0


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

Any idea on when the new ones will be ready to go out to the beta testers?


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

First one (tehlonz) will be out this week....your up next!


----------



## sawblade (Mar 2, 2008)

I am very interested in these.When will they be ready?Any idea what the price will be.I am ready to purchase a relay board for my megasquirt system,but would really prefer one of these boards.Updates?Jeff


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (sawblade)*

They are officially ready! PM me for the reat of the details!


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*

up


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (TehLonz)*

2nd term strip shall save your life.


----------



## MBRACKLIFFE (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (TehLonz)*

Are the relays on these babies replaceable? Are they still available for purchase?


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (MBRACKLIFFE)*

Yes, the relays are replaceable....they are, however, soldered to the board. And yes, they are still available for purchase!


----------



## MBRACKLIFFE (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*

Is it possible to have the relays socketed instead? I would hate to have to solder in a new relay on the side of the road. 
I was also wondering if I can use MS2 with this board?


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (MBRACKLIFFE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MBRACKLIFFE* »_Is it possible to have the relays socketed instead? I would hate to have to solder in a new relay on the side of the road. 
I was also wondering if I can use MS2 with this board?

That , if available may kill the current form factor.
I don't see why you couldn't run MS2..


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (MBRACKLIFFE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MBRACKLIFFE* »_Is it possible to have the relays socketed instead? I would hate to have to solder in a new relay on the side of the road. 
I was also wondering if I can use MS2 with this board?

While I appreciate that, I will have to say that, like TehLonz said, it would negate the original intent (to make this deal small). I do , of course understand the concern that you have. There is no reason that you can't use MS2 with this board.


----------



## MBRACKLIFFE (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*

Great thanks, I figured it would work with MS2 no problem just wanted to make sure. 
I definitely love the size so I can appreciate the compromise. What was the final price on these?


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*

ttt


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

Will production units have wire lables, or differentiated wire colors? Seems trouble shooting would be the suck with all black wires.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (chois)*

The new board has terminal strips , In & out, there will be no pigtail.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (chois)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chois* »_Will production units have wire lables, or differentiated wire colors? Seems trouble shooting would be the suck with all black wires.

As Tehlonz said, its all terminal strip now, and I have the link listed above to the instruction manual that what was written.


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*

ttt


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (hasnfefr)*

I still wish I had one of these when I did my install.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Shawn B)*

Hell, you can get one now..........
that way, you can live with no regrets!


----------



## steve_m00001 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Diggatron)*

Are these forsale yet. I need one. DIYautotune's product is a huge FAILURE.


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (steve_m00001)*

Will be in the market for MS in a few months, how much for this 8th wonder of the world?


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (Passatboy101)*

Yes, I do have these for sale NOW, PM me for the details.......


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: New Generation Relay Board for Megasquirt! (steve_m00001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve_m00001* »_Are these forsale yet. I need one. DIYautotune's product is a huge FAILURE.

guess I just noticed this, why did it fail?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2008)

_Quote »_Quote, originally posted by steve_m00001 »
Are these forsale yet. I need one. DIYautotune's product is a huge FAILURE.
guess I just noticed this, why did it fail?

We're interested in hearing too.


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:24 PM 9-15-2008_


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I too have one of the traditional relay boards, and it performed just fine. Not much to go wrong with one. Ours just happens to be smaller.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Soooo...


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TehLonz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TehLonz* »_Soooo...









Shush! you!!!


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Diggatron)*

ttt


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

bump because I want one.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (hasnfefr)*

Bump to say thanks!


----------



## Subnormyle (Aug 30, 2005)

Bump to say its a great product from a great group of guys. 
Been running the relay board for 3 months now with 0 issues.


----------



## vwjunkie42 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (Subnormyle)*

I've had mine in and running the car with absolutely no problems since april. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (vwjunkie42)*

BUMP!!, Glad to hear it, guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigger daddy (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

interested bump


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (bigger daddy)*

Still available? How much?


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (veedublub)*

Replied.


----------



## hulken68 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

Insterested in a kit, price including postage overseas to Norway?


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

pm sent


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*

Replied, Replied.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (Diggatron)*


----------



## veedubfreak86 (Mar 28, 2004)

i am very interested in purchasing a board please email me with the details price / paypal address at 
[email protected]
as i am not on the vortex much thank you for your time 


_Modified by veedubfreak86 at 7:13 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

interesting... never saw this before. How much for an assembled one?


----------



## HarielA4 (Mar 14, 2006)

*What up*

Interested in getting one of these. Please contact me with info on where to order.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

**Update** 
I will be out of relay boards for a few weeks (placed another order). Additionally, I will be down on CLT adapters as I had a pretty big buyout.


----------



## UtahSleeper (Mar 24, 2014)

Is this product still around or available? I know this thread is old, but this is the first time I have ever seen an option to replace the DIY relay board.


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow, old thread. We had some success with sales on these but not enough to continue the project, I can see if we have any around still.


----------



## the beard (May 3, 2014)

Likewise! Such an improvement over the DIY ones... I would take 2 if there are any still floating around. I have 2x megasquirt installs on the go, 550cc twin cam turbo charged alto works rsr, and building up a mk iv gti!


----------

